# Garage Skiff Restoration



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Here ya go

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/posting-photo-help.17573/


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

I think I figured it out, this is how she sat when I left for classes


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

Flipped

















Epoxying in supports for the hatches

















Found some soft spots on the deck









Our beefed up transom









And that's all I have from my summer adventure. It's not much, but I'm hoping that when I get another break this bad boy will be finished so I can cruise the flats while the redfish are still tailing in my neck of the woods.


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for the link by the way DuckNut, I appreciate it


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

Neat Project. Cherish those moments! you will never forget them.


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks, trplsevenz. I'm really enjoying it, it's nice having company and I don't think I'd trade my partner for anyone else!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey peeto,
You are a bum, just in case you did not know that!
You do realize your grandfather is going to finish it without you - don't you?


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

DuckNut,
He's a master woodworker, he can't keep his hands off of the project haha. I tried to convince him to wait until I was back from break but he wasn't having any of it! He's extraordinary at what he does though. He said he would cut down the work hours so that I have some good things to do when I'm back down, he's a character.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Wow, I would kill to build/rebuild a boat with either of my Grandpas. That is a neat little boat, but I'd still be jealous if you were just fixing a fence in the back yard. Just keep him talking while you do it because his stories are gold, but I get the impression you already know that.

Nate


----------



## Keyper (Dec 24, 2014)

Epic win !!! Working with your Grandfather with him sharing his knowledge with you !! Top it off with a cool skiff in the end !!

Bonus is seeing how many others on this forum realize what's really important !


----------



## mpeet0 (Aug 7, 2015)

Nate, his stories are absolute gold! It's awesome hearing about his experiences and how much different things used to be. It's always fascinating. 
Keyper, his knowledge is unreal, and I'm glad I have the opportunity to be able to do this with him AND have an awesome skiff in the end!


----------

